# DIY Refuge Caves - Ideas?



## automatic-hydromatic

Just wondering what some of you guys are doing for some creative DIY caves?

I've seen the PVC pipe + aquarium silicone + gravel technique, and of coarse the build it yourself by stacking thin cut pieces of rock up into structures.

Basically what I'm looking for are some unique and creative caves that you guys have made, as apposed to buying one right from the LFS.


I need some ideas to get this horrible looking fake stump out of my setup...


----------



## jrman83

LOL, I've had that same horrible piece in my tanks for years until very recently.


----------



## Big Dog

Look up on Google for DIY tips for aquariums.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics

if you want caves use terra cotta pots, again cover in silicone ge1 then roll them in gravel, let them air dry 24-48 hours then soak in a bucket of tank water for 24 hours then toss in tank if all is well.


----------



## jrman83

Go to the photography section....recent pics posted on someone using the pots.


----------



## snail

I think you can still use the stump you have if you grow plants like moss, java ferns and anubais on it you'll hardly see the stump.


----------



## Justine

I've used terracotta pots and a plastic root thing. The plastic ornaments don't look to bad when things start growing on them, and weigh less than rocks or wood.


----------



## rtbob

I have seen caves made out of coconut shells that don't look bad. Heres a picture of my cave condo with a connecting arch I made out of nebulizer masks and ventilator tubing.
(I work at a hospital)


----------



## automatic-hydromatic

coconut shells seems like a neat idea

I found another rather neat one, similar to the PVC pipe method, but using old CD cases (the ones that hold blank CDs and DVDs in sleeves of 50 or 100), and covering them in gravel and rocks

I've got a few of them lying around in three different sizes, and I'm considering putting two of them together, a shorter one and a medium height one, so they're interconnected

Might try it out this week and see what I come up with


----------



## automatic-hydromatic

actually started on this little project today 

was out today, and I stopped by the LFS, picked up some silicone, gravel, and an 8lb slab of rock to bust up


got home and grabbed the two CD cases, and went to work









































































































And that's as far as I've gotten today. I'm going to let the silicone that's on there now dry out over night, and I'll continue on with it tomorrow.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic

finished piecing the larger rocks on it today, and got to filling in the gaps with gravel

this is the tedious part *sh


----------



## Indiana Hurricane

that cave is Rockin *r2 your fish should enjoy it.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic

lol


thanks


----------



## jrman83

Awesome job!!


----------



## automatic-hydromatic

thanks guys

I'm still moving on with this... meticulously placing all the gravel pieces it pretty time consuming, and the smell from the silicone is getting to my head, lol

I would say about about 75% done covering the gaps with the gravel

once done, I'll let the entire thing sit for a few days to fully cure, I'll rinse it down good, then put it in a 5 gallon bucket of water for a few hours and change the water in the bucket every few hours, and I'll probably let it set like that in water for about a day before I put it in the tank... there's a lot of silicone on it, and I want to make sure I rinse off any residues, even though it is aquarium safe silicone. I've already used up an entire 3oz tube on the thing...


----------



## automatic-hydromatic

got it all done 


just going to let it cure for a few days now


----------



## automatic-hydromatic

the cave found its way into the tank today 


I stacked a few more rocks up and made an extended ledge too
































my ADF seems to like it; it took him all of 2 minutes to dart inside and hide, lol. you can see in there through the side hole


----------



## Kaosu

that looks better then 100% of the caves at a chain store!!!
its a great idea! and it looks good to^_^


----------



## jrman83

Nice condo.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic

thanks 

all the other fish seem to enjoy it too; my Dojo Loach has already taken up residence in it as well


----------



## melplusanimals

wow that is insanely awesome, that gives me sooo many ideas love it


----------



## ronszak

Your cave Rocks, ha ha! You mention Silicon, what's the brand for gluing?
Ron


----------



## automatic-hydromatic

thanks 

the silicone is just some stuff I picked up from the local hardware store, since the LFS was out of theirs

JUST MAKE 100% SURE IT'S AQUARIUM SAFE!!!


----------



## automatic-hydromatic

oh, by the way, this cave made it into my recently set up 30 gallon


----------



## ronszak

Really cool, thanks so much!


----------



## Niki7

That is an awesome cave!! What kind of stones are the grey shards? Did you notice if they changed your water any? I am always so nervous about using stones in case they up my pH...

This idea has gotten me thinking about doing this myself...could you use any kind of plastic or are there some types you shouldn't use? My household plastic stuff that usually hits the recycle bin could be my next cave if you can use any type of plastic!!


----------



## automatic-hydromatic

The rock is just slate that I picked up from the LFS, and slate wont alter the PH levels. You buy it in large slabs that weigh about 6 or 7 lbs, then bust them up with a hammer. They fracture into those nice little pieces like that.

As far as the plastic, I would stay away from anything colored and anything that had any contact with chemicals of any kind. Color pigments and/or chemicals can leach from the plastics and contaminate the water.


What's nice about fracturing the rock yourself into smaller pieces from the large slate piece is you get a bunch of larger pieces left over that you can use to just stack up into any creation you want to. I used the larger pieces to make a slate cave on the other end of the tank


----------



## Niki7

Travis you inspired me to build a slate cave...see what you think.

I was trying for something natural and yet house-like. I picked up 4 6x6 slate squares at Home Depot for .92 cents each and some aquarium silicone. Smashed up the slate (you're right, it IS fun and easy, slate splits just looking at it lol!), played around with the shapes, got past my obsession with symmetry, smacked the sharp/flat edges to dull them a bit, glued it in stages, let set for awhile, took a nail file and sanding block to soften all the edges, then soaked it, then tested the soaking water for metals/pH changes, then into the aquarium it went. Hardest part was keeping the pieces still while the silicone set up. When I split one of the tiles, the edge revealed a thin layer of tiny garnets. You can see it in one of the pics.

Here's the final product. Tied some java on the right side, and some other plants are eventually going to climb up the left side too. Fishies seem to like it 

Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## automatic-hydromatic

looks really nice! great job!

it's definitely a fun little project 

there's also something strangely satisfying about breaking things with hammers too, lol; good stress relief


----------



## snail

That looks nice.


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y

i just picked up a few peices of slate barn roofing. Free of nails and glue. There are the holes where the nails were but it just adds character. If you live in an area like me that is mostly rural and old you can get a lot of this for free. boiled and scrubbed. Looking to make loose stacked caves out of them so that i can re arrange when ever i want. 

Your's looks awesome btw.


----------



## Big Dog

You did a great job.


----------



## intensejustin

Awesome Idea, Ive made a few out of glad containers and never had any problems. Does anyone else have any ideas for any other type of rock/slab to use besides slate? Just curious for ideas as I am in the process of building a new tank....


----------



## snail

I just saw this youtube video and it reminded me of this thread:
YouTube - My home made slate cave aquarium decoration
Not my work, but thought it worth sharing the link with you guys.


----------



## Niki7

wow that is a really neat cave! thanks for sharing!!


----------



## medlii

I have been looking for some larger caves for my tank at the LFS and haven't liked the sizes of what they have to offer. I like the idea of the silicone and rocks but am not very patient. So here's an idea and a question...

I've heard that Legos are aquarium-safe. Considering that kids can chew on them and such, that makes sense to me. I don't know if they float, but if you used one of the large, flat pieces as a base and put some gravel or rocks on it, that could also help weigh it down.

Around the idea of the terra-cotta pot in the tank, I was looking at a ceramic vase, similar to this one 










But it's from a craft store (Michaels), so I have no idea what's in the coating or paint and if it'll leach out but would make an interesting hiding spot. Any thoughts or ways I could test it? Thanks!


----------



## snail

I know it's not exactly your question but ceramic things safe for food and drink are usually considered safe for use in the aquarium if that helps.


----------



## medlii

That's very helpful, actually. There are some cool things that I'm going to look at- cups and glasses, those things people store flour and sugar in, potentially a small pitcher, or maybe a small bowl tilted the right way. I'll be sure to post pictures in the forum/thread where people show off their tanks! The best part is, kitchenware comes in so many colors that it's sure to match anybody's aquarium...

The problem (and yes, I know it's a growing problem) is that I have a 10 inch sailfin pleco. He loves to hide and the LFS caves aren't big enough for him. So something like this would be great, especially since he likes to put his fin up inside the cave and would give him a lot more room, and potentially could look kinda cool. Maybe. :fish9:

I also like the coconut idea, but I don't think it will match my decor and they may be a bit small. Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## Galvatron898

WOW that is freakin awesome! I can't wait to try my hand at something like that!


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics

Nice digs man. I like that.

I usually use terra cotta pot saucers and either flip em upside down for kullis and corydoras or glue two together for the plecos and other fish to hide in.
I really like it, start production and sell em, you got something there that people WILL buy.


----------



## bruceaction

greetings to you lot...lot of great thinkers,,willing to experiment. and share your thoughts.
well done...I will develop some idears from this good work of yours


----------



## RobertTheFish

1) Someone WILL jump all over me for replying to an old thread.

2) Don't care.

3) Your hide turned out AWESOME and my bettas need one just like it.

So far I have been living by the theory of KISS, but I'd like something fancier like the condo you made with those spindle covers.

Here's my KISS hides: (edit: the hide in the middle was purchased at PestMart. My KISS idea was using the coffee mugs on the left)


----------



## snail

This thread seems to have turned into a classic. There have been a steady trickle of replies since it was started, it's never really gone dead.


----------



## majerah1

Agreed,its not really dead.Its a very helpful thread.The spindles are great Ideas.I also like the cups and your betta ladies are pretty!You should send the dragon girl my way though,I have a male who matches her quite well!


----------



## RyLuci1021

This thread has got me thinking as I was reading it. I'm gonna have to start trying some stuff. Anyone know if copper is aquarium safe? Not as in a full copper hide out, but just some accents. I am a metal worker so I thought it would look kind of need once it oxidizes.


----------



## RyLuci1021

Ok.... so I did some searching. Copper isn't a good idea in an aquarium. So scratch that idea.


----------



## snail

I'm afraid metal and aquariums are not a great mix. Stainless steel might be your best bet but even that I would be hesitant about.


----------



## RobertTheFish

It would be worth the time to experiment. Likely there is either copper or aluminum wire in all your aquariums. Power supplies for heaters, pumps, etc. The thing is that it's encased in vinyl and other inert materials. 

I would like to just coat a piece of copper wire in silicone and then submerse for a while. My hypothesis is that if it really is completely encased, no oxidation can occur. Just like with our submersible heaters, where no oxidation or electrocution occurs because the copper never touches the water.


----------



## bruceaction

creating caves, yes a cup or mag will do,,but come on ,,we can be more creative than this, a bit more effort ,with more natural to the fish normal local.
live plants instead of plastic ones. real plants breath,,and remove toxens from the water. how ever in the end its up the individuals tastes..and there sis plenty of that...*old dude*r2


----------



## Sweetgreenleaf1369

automatic-hydromatic said:


> the cave found its way into the tank today
> 
> 
> I stacked a few more rocks up and made an extended ledge too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my ADF seems to like it; it took him all of 2 minutes to dart inside and hide, lol. you can see in there through the side hole


Now if we could get the Flintstones to*r2 great job*cool-dude*h/b


----------



## Tiw

You all have given me some great ideas! I even have a tube of silicone lying around....... Now to narrow the list of items to glue stones and such on.


----------



## snail

Here is an interesting technique for making wood effect caves and backgrounds:
higbeeiso - Aquarium Backgrounds Diy
Again not mine, just found it while browsing and thought others might like it too.


----------



## Razmear

Great thread, never would have thought to use CD cases as a base. 
I recently made a 'Loach Motel' out of broken up 6x6 slate tile: 


It came out more boxy and bunker like than I had planned it to be, but it still looks much cooler than the giant fake stump/fish death trap that it replaced. 

I took pics thruout the construction if anyone is interested but it's pretty much just smashing slate with a hammer and then glueing it together. I built it on about 2 inches of 'pylons' on the corners so the loach can get under it without using one of the doors. 
I also used a hot glue gun instead of silicone which worked surprisingly well. Got a few fingertip burns pressing pieces together and probably went thru about 40 glue sticks to construct the whole thing. I'm guessing it's around 10x10x7 in size. 

Heres one more pic of the completed motel before it was put in the tank. 




eb


----------



## toommm

I know the last post in this thread was almost over a year ago but I just had to revive this thread. I went through it all and it inspired me to make a refuge cave of my own, well it's more of a tunnel than anything lol. 
It's really basic and natural looking but that's what I was going for. I made it using some stones from a previous aquarium setup that I originally retrieved from a nearby lake and some aquarium safe silicone I found lying around.
It's been sitting for about 24 hours now and I'm going to be placing it into a bucket of aquarium water for the next couple of days to ensure any residues and whatnot come off. 

I can't wait to put it into my tank! *banana dance

Here's some *pictures* of the completed cave (sorry I didn't take any while I was constructing it) *sh


----------



## snail

I really like the natural look of that. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RyLuci1021

well.... after reading this thread again yesterday, I was motivated to try my hand in this. I grabbed a chunk of styrofoam that was in a box in my garage that originally held a lamp and I started cutting. I have alot of shape to it so far, and once I figure out how to post pics on here I will.


----------



## RyLuci1021

[/url][/IMG]
here is what it looked like when it started with a little bit of trimming.


Here is what it looks like as of now. I still have some more shaping that I want to do to it.


Here is an underside shot showing what the inside looks like.

Questions? Comments?


----------



## toommm

That looks really awesome! I like how the styrofoam allowed you to shape the cave however you liked. I do have 2 questions though: How do you plan anchoring the cave down so it doesn't float? Also, do you plan on painting it or covering it at all?


----------



## RyLuci1021

I have done some more shaping to it since I posted those pics. I will probably be covering it with some sort of grout or cement and then sealing it. To weigh it down, I will add rocks to the top, or add some sort of weight to the inside. There is a pocket inside that I should be able to add something to it.


----------



## RyLuci1021

[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]

Done Forming...... now on to the coating and sealing......once I get the stuff.


----------



## toommm

That's looking awesome! Be sure to post the pictures of the completed cave when you have it


----------



## RyLuci1021

Thanks! I will definitly post pics, it might not be until this weekend, but they will be on here.


----------



## gpd605x

I'm in the process of making my own decoration and I am having trouble finding the proper paint. I've looked at hobby lobby and cant seem to find which is safe or not. Could I just use model car paint? I read that if its safe enough to go on kids toys then it should be safe in a tank. I do know that I need to coat my styrofoam project in the Aqua Silicone...is it easy enough to spread out w/ a brush or to I need to add something to it to make it be able to be spread out w/ a brush? 
I found this @ Walmart and the Website says its 100% Acrylic. Is this safe to use?


----------



## RyLuci1021

My rock decoration is done! Trying to transfer my new photos to my computer. Will post pics soon.


----------



## RyLuci1021

Pics are uploaded....... Look for my post in this DIY section.


----------



## Raymond S.

Hello RyLuci1021,
I have been using silicon to make 3D backgrounds but they are more like 2.5 dimentions as I've been afraid to use anything but gravel on them. I read one post that
said they use natural wood/roots of trees but then cover it with a sealer to prevent water contamination. You also mentioned sealer/mortar in your description on your
photos. Can you be specific about the name brands of these things. I am very interested in actually doing a 3D but am afraid of contaminating the water by using
the wrong kinds of these products. Knowing that it is very permanent is the second reason for my delay. Haven't a clue as to how I would go about covering the
entire wall with this as the silicon I've used is expensive (1 caulking tube plus 1 toothpaste size tube for my ten gallon units that I'm using to keep the cost down
as I evolve my built in bio-filters to an acceptable level of proficiency) but holds great on the gravel/walls. In a couple of weeks I'll start the third generation of
these built in bio-filters to see how much improvement I can get from my new design. I cover the walls to hide it so this next one may incorporate the 
sealer/mortar/grout materials should I realize a way to hold it to the walls. Knowing the brands of the materials you used would be a big step in the right
direction for this to happen as the other alternative to adding actual 3D would be to layer the silicon and add wood/roots to it. It looks good after being
covered by a thin layer of algae but the first few months of it looks tacky, which is part of the hesitation. I use no sealer on the wood I use so I'm careful 
not to use any pine. The tanks seldom last all that long (3-5 yrs) so wood rot is not really an issue if the job is done well so that the pieces are actually
secure where I place them. 3D with layered silicon actually wouldn't be very much 3D though like some of the work I've seen here.
Aquarium Gallery - Raymond S. Gallery


----------

